# question



## hoosiergal (Jul 14, 2009)

stupid question but why is chicken feed toxic to goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 14, 2009)

If it is the same reason as alpacas, the type of medication that they put in chicken feed is toxic to alpacas. Also the minerals and stuff is not the right amount and can be toxic.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 14, 2009)

Not so much the medication, as medicated chick feed simply has a coccistat in it.

Chicken feed is basically toxic to goats for these reasons:

high corn content = acidosis, bloat, hypocalcaemia
incorrect ca/ph ratio = UC
incorrect amounts of copper, selenium, magnesium etc = severe mineral/vitamin imbalances over time


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 14, 2009)

My chick feed is medicated with Amprolium, which is generic CoRid.  Lots of people hit their goats with CoRid, even though it's sorta off label.

That said...chicken feed is for chickens, and goat feed is for goats.  In all practicality, we should probably all pretend that each animal's feed is toxic to the others if only to keep us from getting sloppy with our feed handling practices.


----------



## username taken (Jul 14, 2009)

what kate said, plus a lot of chicken feeds will have meat, meat meal or meat byproducts in them, again not good for goaties


----------



## hoosiergal (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry if I sound ignorant. This is my first experience with goats.


----------



## username taken (Jul 14, 2009)

no no, it is much better to ask than to have sick animals! We do not mind answering questions, truly. 

I'll tell you something ... when I got my first goatie years and years ago, he lived in the backyard with my dog, and he ate dry dog food. Loved it. Couldnt get enough of it. Luckily I came to my senses before it killed him, but he did get a touch sick before I even stopped and thought 'hang on, this cant be good for a goat'


----------



## helmstead (Jul 14, 2009)

hoosiergal said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sound ignorant. This is my first experience with goats.


No such thing as ignorance if you're asking questions and doing your best to do the right thing!

Which part of Indy are you from?  I'm from Greenwood, DH is from near Jasper - and we're trying to move back up there


----------



## hoosiergal (Jul 14, 2009)

helmstead,
i live in alexandria, which is about 12 miles north of anderson.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah, well  glad to have another Hoosier!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 15, 2009)

*waves* to fellow Hoosiers...I'm not far from you, near Marion.


----------

